# LED sheep



## Wreth (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 1, 2010)

That was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That was absolutely amazing.


I second that.


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Old, but yeah that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 2, 2010)

Too cool.


----------

